# Sims 2 EP installation help



## klmc29 (Nov 21, 2008)

Hi.  I have Sims 2 Nightlife, Family Fun Stuff, Seasons and Open for Business.  I found a website where you can swap games so I have made a commitment to swap Seasons for University.  
Here's my problem:  I have a Mac and have to keep my disc in the drive in order to play ( I had Seasons in there ). Since I'm swapping Seasons, I had to take it out, so I put Open for Business back in and when I try to start the game it keeps saying, "Insert Sims 2 Seasons or press quit".  I've tried inserting Family Fun Stuff also to see if that will work and it won't.  What am I doing wrong?  I have uninstalled Seasons so why is it still recognizing that I have it?
Thanks in advance!!


----------



## Sabetsu (Jan 14, 2009)

The reason it won't work is because it wants the disc of the newest EP you have installed (almost always).

The only way I can give you is technically illegal since you no longer own the game, and also I have no idea if virtual drive software is available for Macs.

Unless you want to backup your content and neighborhoods, completely uninstall the game and all EPs, and reinstall without Seasons, the only way to do it is by using a no-cd/dvd fix, or mounting an ISO. But I don't suggest either since you no longer own the game, and they're illegal. I hope I don't get into trouble for saying that, because it is common knowledge on the Internet, and I have advised you strongly against it.


----------

